# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  اجمل  التهاني الى ............

## الفراش الفاطمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وعليكم السلام
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
وعجل فرجهم يا كريم
هنا ابعث اجمل التهاني الى عمتي الغاليه 
عفاف الهدى بمناسبة حفله خطوبتها الليله 
عمري انتي يالغالية 
الله يبارك فيش حبيبتي 
والله ما قصرتي معايي اردها بعرسش يالغالية 
والي حاب يهنيها يتفضل 
وعقبال الكل ياااااااارب
يا رب يا كريم
وبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس
تحياتيـ ..

*مشكوره حبيبتي فروشه* 
*وعقبال العزابية يا رب*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلآم عليكم ...}
وعليكم السلام
يآآآآآآآآآي عفوفة الدووؤبـة ولآتقول بعد ..! 
هههههههههه}
ههه اخجل عفر... عن حساب بعد العقد اليوم يعني
راح انحط الخبرية بس سبقتنا الفروشة 
الف الف الف مبروك غناتي
الله يبارك فيش خيو
والله يوفق لج يآآرب ويهنيج ..~
تسلمي 
حيآآة سعيدة إن شآآء
ان شاء الله ببركة دعاكم
وعقبآل كووول العزاب
يا رب يا كريم
ومشكوره حبيبتي عالتهنئة

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد محمد وآل محمد
كلوووووووووووووووووووووش

قسم بالله كان عندي احساس بقووووه
حتى دائما اقول الى وردتي شكلها عفاف انخطبت

هاااا عفاف غناتي الشبكه الحين الى مين هههههههههه

خبر ولااااااااا احلى من هييييك
البشاره الى وردتي هي اي قالت لي ترى

الف مبــــــــــــروك غناتييي عفاف
والله يتمم لك بخييير وصلاح
وعقبال الفرحه الكبييييره ياااارب
حياة سعيده ياعفاف

عقبال مااقول ليكم عن وردتي والخاله بحق محمد وآله

موفقين لكل خير وصلاح
حوائج مقضيه بحق الزهراء
دمتي بود


سلمي على العروس وقولي ليها الف مبــــروك
منه المال ومنها العيال
الله يسعدهم بحق اهل البيت...
تحياتي/دمعة طفله يتيمهـ

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*الف الف الف* 
*مبروووووووووووووك*
*وعقبال الفرحة الكبيره*
*والله يتمم لكم على خير*
*وعقباااااال كل بنااات المنتدى*
*تحياتي*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*كلووووووووووووووووووووش*
*افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يارسول الله محمد*
*كلوووووووووووش*
*الف الف مبروك عفاف غناتي*
*وعقبالش فروشة*
*يالله عفاف نبغى الحلاوة والكيك*
*ولا تنسي تعزمينا على العرس*
*الله يتمم لش على خير*
*وعقبال كل العزابية*
*وتفضلي هذي السلة لش يا غناتي*
**
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


ألف مبرووووك للغالييية ...


من قلب انبسطت لك خيتي...تستاهلي كل الخير ..


ربي يوفقك ويسعدك ويهينك ياااارب...




يعطيك العااافية غناتي الفراش الفاطمي...


وألف مبروووك :) ...والله يسعد أيامكم بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين


وعقبال كل العزابية ..



موفقين ومقضية حوائجكم إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صبآإح الورد ،*

*آلف آلف مبرووك :)* 

*ربي يوفقهم ويسعدهم ويهنيهم =) ..*

*وعشره دايمه ‘ إن شآإء الله ،*

*وعقبآإل العزآإبيه ،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآإتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

اللهم صلِ وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وآل محمد
الف الف الف مبروك عفاااااااااااف غناتي
وأنا أقول وين متغبيه عفاف عنا
أتاريها صارت عروووس 
والله فرحت لك من قلب
تستاهلين يالغاليه
وعقبال مانفرح بزواجك يارب
وعقبال كل بنات المنتدى
ونفرح فيهم كلهم ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب 
عاد عفاف لاتنسي تعزمينا في العرس ..
الف مبروك يارب
وعقبالك يالفراش الفاطمي
وعقبال كل عزاب عايلتكم يااااااااااارب
بلغي عفاف السلام
وباركيها ليها ..
الله يتمم ليها على خير يارب ..
موفقين لكل خير..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
سبقتيني فروووش حساابش بعدين <<امزح عمتش وانتي اولى
الف الف مبروووووك لعفوفتي الغاليه 
خبر حلووو وسعيد وفرحت لش من كل قلبي 
الله يتمم لش بخير وعساااها عشرة طويله
وبالرفااااااه والبنين ياقمررر ياحلى عروس شفتها
وعقباااالش فرووووووووووووش ...بعد كم سنه ها 
سلمي عليها بتوحشني ،،،
والافراح عامره بدياركم ان شاء الله

----------


## حسسينو

*الف الف الف الف مبروووووووووووك

وانشالله كل ايامها سعاده

مبروووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

الف الف الف مبرررررررروك ياعفاف 

والله فرحت لك من قلب

عقباااااال الزواج ان شاء الله

الله يوفقهم ويسعدهم

ومنه المال ومنها العيال

اعزمينا عاد لاتنسي

وعقبالك يافروش

----------


## عطور

مبرووووووووووووووك غناتي عفاف

ان شاء الله ايامش كلها سعاده ياررررب

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الف مبروك ..

الله يوفقكم ان شاء الله ..

وعقبال الباقي ..

كل المودة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيب الله يامحمد محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
> كلوووووووووووووووووووووش
> 
> قسم بالله كان عندي احساس بقووووه
> 
> حتى دائما اقول الى وردتي شكلها عفاف انخطبت
> احساسش في مكانه
> 
> ...



تسلم ليي احلى دمعة
مشكوره حبيبتي عالتهنئة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *الف الف الف* 
> 
> *مبروووووووووووووك*
> *الله يبارك فيش*
> *وعقبال الفرحة الكبيره*
> 
> *والله يتمم لكم على خير*
> *يا رب*
> *وعقباااااال كل بنااات المنتدى*
> ...



مشكوره حبيبتي عالتهنئة 
وعقبالكم جميع

----------


## همسة ألم

ياااااااااااي عفافووو 
هين ماتعزمينا ...ماعليه لكن في عرسك مابتشوفيني إلا هنااك طابه عليك 
ههههههه امززززززززح 
بجد فرحت لماسمعت انك بتعقدي 
 استانست لك يالغاليه .... :bigsmile: 
والف الف الف مبرووك لك وللطيب يعق..مابكمل  :wink: 
وعقبال مانشوووف البزران يتراكضون هون وهناك 
لين مايطلعون لك قرون << خخخخ :toung:  :toung: 
(نسيت مااقول لك اختي تسلم عليك وتبارك لك ...)
موفقه يآآآرب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *كلووووووووووووووووووووش*
> 
> *افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يارسول الله محمد*
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
> *كلوووووووووووش*
> *الف الف مبروك عفاف غناتي*
> *الله يبارك فيش* 
> *وعقبالش فروشة*
> *توها صغيره..ههه*
> ...



مشكوره عالهدية حبيبتي 

ومشكوره عالتهنئة 
وعقبال الصبايا كلهن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...
> يا الله
> 
> 
> ألف مبرووووك للغالييية ...
> الله يبارك فيش غناتي 
> 
> من قلب انبسطت لك خيتي...تستاهلي كل الخير ..
> واني انبسطت بتهنئتش ..وحاسه بمشاعرش وبقوة بعد ..وتسلمي حبوبه 
> ...



مشكوره حبيبتي عالتهنئة وصلت من القلب الى القلب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *صبآإح الورد* *،*
> *صباح الياسمين* 
> *آلف آلف مبرووك :)* 
> *الله يبارك فيش خيو* 
> *ربي يوفقهم ويسعدهم ويهنيهم =) ..*
> *ويسعدش ويوفقش يالغالية* 
> *وعشره دايمه ‘ إن شآإء الله ،*
> * ان شاء الله* 
> *وعقبآإل العزآإبيه ،*
> ...



 مشكوره حبيبتي عالتهنئة 
وعقبالش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> اللهم صلِ وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صل وسلم وزد ويبارك على محمد وال محمد
> 
> الف الف الف مبروك عفاااااااااااف غناتي
> الله يبارك فيش حبيبتي
> وأنا أقول وين متغبيه عفاف عنا
> أتاريها صارت عروووس 
> والله فرحت لك من قلب
> تستاهلين يالغاليه
> ...



مشكوره من الأعماق هموسه على هيك تهنئة حلوه
وعقبالش يا رب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
> سبقتيني فروووش حساابش بعدين <<امزح عمتش وانتي اولى
> الف الف مبروووووك لعفوفتي الغاليه 
> راح اهزأها بعدين (( وشوي وباراضيها ..هاهاها
> الله يبارك فيش غناتي 
> خبر حلووو وسعيد وفرحت لش من كل قلبي 
> الله يتمم لش بخير وعساااها عشرة طويله
> يا رب
> ...



ان شاء الله
عقبالش غناتي 
وتشريفش ليي احلى هديه ما قصرتي والله
وعقبال ما نزفش بفستانش الأبيض

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *الف الف الف الف مبروووووووووووك*
> *الله يبارك فيك*
> 
> _وانشالله كل ايامها سعاده_
> *يا رب* 
> _مبروووووووووووووووك_



 الله يبارك فيك اخووك
وعقبالكم جميع
ومشكور على التهنئة

----------


## ABU A7MED

مسا الخير ..

ألف ألف مبرووك أختى 

بالتوفيق يارب ^_^

تحيتى ..~

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
> 
> الف الف الف مبرررررررروك ياعفاف 
> الله يبارك فيكم  
> والله فرحت لك من قلب
> تسلمي 
> عقباااااال الزواج ان شاء الله
>  
> ...



 مشكورين عالتهنئة وعقبال العزابية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> مبرووووووووووووووك غناتي عفاف
> الله يبارك فيش حبيبتي 
> 
> 
> ان شاء الله ايامش كلها سعاده ياررررب
> يا رب




الله يبارك فيش بس زعلانه  منش
ما حضرتي عقبال ما نفرح فيش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
>  وعليكم السلام
> الف مبروك ..
>  الله يبارك فيك
> الله يوفقكم ان شاء الله ..
> ان شاء الله
> 
> وعقبال الباقي ..
> يا رب
> ...



مشكور و عقبالك وعقبال العزابية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> ياااااااااااي عفافووو 
> يااااااااااي هموس
> هين ماتعزمينا ...ماعليه لكن في عرسك مابتشوفيني إلا هنااك طابه عليك 
> ههههههه امززززززززح 
> اكيد في العرس غير ..جالسه جنبي كمان في الكوشة اعملي حسابش
> يلا انتي دريتي قبل فتايا الشبكة على الأقل ...ههههاها
> بجد فرحت لماسمعت انك بتعقدي 
> استانست لك يالغاليه ....
> تسلمي حبيبتي وعقبالش 
> ...



مشكورة حبيبتي عالتهنئة وعقبالش وعقبالش اختش وفتايا الشبكه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> مسا الخير ..
>  مساء الأنوار
> ألف ألف مبرووك أختى 
>  الله يبارك فيك
> بالتوفيق يارب ^_^
> 
> تحيتى ..~



مشكور وعقبال عزابية الشبكة

----------


## أعشق أمي

السلام عليكم 
الف الف الف مبرووك
وعقبال كل العازبات والعزاب

----------


## زهور الامل

الف مبروك مشرفتنا الغاليه عفاف الهدى
من القلب افرحنا لك 
ربي يتمم ليش بالخير والسعاده 
وهذا كلام فــــــرح حرفيا 
الف مبرووووووك هــــــدى حبيبتي 
وربي يسعدك وان شاء الله العشره طويله 
ببركة الصلاة على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين
هااا موتنسين :toung:  :wink:  العزووومه في الزوااااج..
دعاااائي لك من القلب بالتوفيق والسعاااده 
الفراش الفاطمي
مشكوره غلاتوو والف مبروك 
وعقبال كل الشباب والصبايا

----------


## ليلاس

الــــــــف الـــــــف الــــــــف

مبرووووووووكــ

فرحت لش من كل قلبي غاليتي عفاف

و الله يسعدكم و يهنيكم يا ربـــــــ

و عقبال العزابية

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

كلووووووووووووووووووووش
*افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يارسول الله محمد*
*كلوووووووووووش*
*الف الف مبروك عفاف غناتي*
*وعقبالش فروشة*
*يالله عفاف نبغى الحلاوة والكيك*
*ولا تنسي تعزمينا على العرس*
*الله يتمم لش على خير*
*وعقبال كل العزابية*
*تحياتي حفيدة الرسول88*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*الف الف مبروك خيتي...*

*كنت حاسة من اسبوعين واني اقول عفاف بيصير ليها حدث سعيد...*

*الحمد لله*

*الله يوفقش ويهنيش..<< مي قادرة تكتب من العطيس..<< الحساسية وما تسوي*

*سلمي ع الوالدة وباركي ليها يا عروس*

*التمام على خير ان شاء الله*

*نسالكم الدعاء*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

مبروك الف الف مبروك الخطوبة



الف الف مبروك الخطوبة خيتو عفاف يارب التمام بالزواج والحياة السعيدة والرفاه والبنين

----------


## آهات حنونه

*الــــف مبروووك والله اني أفرحت من قلبي* 

*تستاهلين كل الخيييير*

*أحر التهاني وأجمل وردتين أهديها لأجمل عروسين* 
 



*لتوقـد الشمـوع وتنثـر الـزهـور وتـدق الـدفـوف احتفـالا بـعقد قران **عفاف الهدى**



دخولكم القفص الذهبي والله يوفقكم 

الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف
مــــــــــــــــبــــــــــــروك
الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف
الف الف
الف








*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يسلمو لكل اللي 
دخل وهنئ عمتي عفاف 
والله يسعدها وعقبال كل العزوبيه 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## أسرار الليل

ككككككللللللللللللللللللللللوووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووشششششششش
افضل الصلااه والسلااام عليك يااحبيب الله ياامحمد 
الف الف مبرووووووووك عفاااااف
ولله وبتصير عروووووووس فرررررررحت لشششش من قلللللللللللب
الله يهنيكم ويسعدكم ويوفقكم
وعقباال كل عزاابيه المنتدى نسمع عنهم
^
^
..~!

----------


## شاري الطيب

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
الف الف الف مبرررررررروك خيتي عفاف

عقباااااال الزواج ان شاء الله

الله يوفكم ويسعدكم

ومنه المال ومنها العيال

----------


## هدوء الغرام

*الف*
*مبرووووووووووووك*
*و*
*عقبال 
كل 
العزابية*

----------


## hope

الف الف مبروووووك عفآف 
ربي يبآرك ليكم 
وعقبآل الكل يآرب 

دعوآتي من قلب ،، الله يوووفقك ويسعدك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> السلام عليكم 
> وعليكم السلام
> الف الف الف مبرووك
> الله يبارك فيش
> وعقبال كل العازبات والعزاب



عقبال العزابية يا رب
مشكورين عالتهنئة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> الف مبروك مشرفتنا الغاليه عفاف الهدى
> الله يبارك فيكم
> 
> من القلب افرحنا لك 
> تسلموا والله
> ربي يتمم ليش بالخير والسعاده 
> يا رب يا كريم
> وهذا كلام فــــــرح حرفيا 
> يا قلبي فروحه
> ...



 مشكورة خيو  عالتهنئة 
وسلامي و كلامي وصليه بعد اذنش الى فروحه 
ما اتقصري والله
وعقبال العزابية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> الــــــــف الـــــــف الــــــــف
> 
> مبرووووووووكــ
> الله يبارك فيش
> 
> فرحت لش من كل قلبي غاليتي عفاف
> تسلمي والله حبوبه
> 
> و الله يسعدكم و يهنيكم يا ربـــــــ
> ...



مشكوره عالتهنئة حبيبتي 

وعقبال العزابية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> كلووووووووووووووووووووش
> *افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يارسول الله محمد*
> 
> *كلوووووووووووش*
> *الف الف مبروك عفاف غناتي*
> *الله يبارك فيش حبيبتي وعقبالش يالسيده*
> *وعقبالش فروشة*
> *يا رب*
> *يالله عفاف نبغى الحلاوة والكيك*
> ...



مشكوره حبيبتي ما قصرتي 
قايمة وقاعدة في عرسش ان شاء الله
وعقبال العزابية
ومشكورة عالتهنئة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *السلام عليكم*
> *وعليكم السلام*
> 
> *الف الف مبروك خيتي...*
> *الله يبارك فيش غناتي* 
> *كنت حاسة من اسبوعين واني اقول عفاف بيصير ليها حدث سعيد...*
> *حدسش في محله..* 
> *الحمد لله*
> *الحمد لله على كل حال* 
> ...



مشكوره حبيبتي عالتهنئة وعقبالكم جميع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> مبروك الف الف مبروك الخطوبة
> الله يبارك فيش غناتي
> 
> 
> 
> الف الف مبروك الخطوبة خيتو عفاف يارب التمام بالزواج والحياة السعيدة والرفاه والبنين 
> يسعد لي ايامش يالغالية ..
> والله يبارك فيش ان شاء الله
> ودعواتش



مشكوره عالتهنئة وعقبال العزابية يا رب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *الــــف مبروووك والله اني أفرحت من قلبي* 
> 
> *تستاهلين كل الخيييير*
> *الله يبارك فيش...تسلمي والله* 
> 
> *أحر التهاني وأجمل وردتين أهديها لأجمل عروسين* 
>  
> 
> 
> ...



الله يبارك فيش غناتي 
وعقبالكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> ككككككللللللللللللللللللللللوووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووشششششششش
> افضل الصلااه والسلااام عليك يااحبيب الله ياامحمد 
> 
> الف الف مبرووووووووك عفاااااف
> الله يبارك فيش
> ولله وبتصير عروووووووس فرررررررحت لشششش من قلللللللللللب
> تسلمي..خلاص صرت عرووس
> الله يهنيكم ويسعدكم ويوفقكم
> يا رب
> ...



 مشكوره حبيبتي اسرار عالتهنئة 
وعقبال العزابية يا رب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
> 
> الف الف الف مبرررررررروك خيتي عفاف
> الله يبارك فيك اخووك 
> عقباااااال الزواج ان شاء الله
> على خير  
> الله يوفكم ويسعدكم
> يا رب 
> ومنه المال ومنها العيال



مشكور اخي الكريم على التهنئة
وعقبال العزابية يا رب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *الف*
> *مبرووووووووووووك*
> *الله يبارك فيكم*
> *و*
> *عقبال* 
> *كل* 
> *العزابية*



يا رب يا كريم
مشكورين عالتهنئة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> الف الف مبروووووك عفآف 
> الله يبارك فيش خيو
> ربي يبآرك ليكم 
> 
> وعقبآل الكل يآرب 
>  يا رب
> دعوآتي من قلب ،، الله يوووفقك ويسعدك



تسلمي يالغالية 
ومشكورة عالتهنئة
وعقبال العزابية يا رب

----------


## آهات حنونه

هههه

عقبال البنات كلهم انا عندي بنوتين

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

ألف ألف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك يااا عروووووووووووووسه
الله يوفقك وعقبال الزواج ياااااااااااارب
موفقة يالغلا

----------


## صدفة البحر

فرحك أنت وبس هاليوم بالذات ،،
أحس كل العالم يعيش في عيد ..
الورد وقلوب الحبايب والآهات 


مبروووووووك يابعد عمري خيوووه
مدري كان عندي احساس  :embarrest: 
فديتش غناتي 
وربي تستاهلي كل خير 
وربي يسعدش في حياتش الجديدة ...
ونسعد وياش في الفرحة الكبيرة ...

ولا تنسيني من العزززوومة ~ :amuse:  :toung: 

اي حق توصلش هديتش  :bigsmile: 


صدووووووفه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> هههه
> 
> عقبال البنات كلهم انا عندي بنوتين




ولا تزعلي عقبال بناتش 
عذرا 
هاهاهاها

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> ألف ألف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك يااا عروووووووووووووسه
> الله يبارك فيش خية
> الله يوفقك وعقبال الزواج ياااااااااااارب
> 
> موفقة يالغلا



مشكوره غناتي وعقبال الصبايا والشباب كلهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> فرحك أنت وبس هاليوم بالذات ،،
> أحس كل العالم يعيش في عيد ..
> الورد وقلوب الحبايب والآهات  
> 
> مبروووووووك يابعد عمري خيوووه
> الله يبارك فيش
> مدري كان عندي احساس 
> 
> فديتش غناتي 
> ...



عمري انت 
مشكوره عالتهنئة يا ام الساده
وعقبال عزابية الشبكة

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مرحبا..
ألف مبرووووك غاليتي عفاف
خبرية كتير حلوه
وأن شاء الله أيامش كلها سعادة وفرح 
وعقبال البنوتات الحلوات الافى المنتدى كلهم
وحده وراها الثانية هع
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## ورده محمديه

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 

ألف ألف مبروك غناتي 

الله يتمم على خير 
وعقبال الفرحه الكبرى يا كريم 
وعساها عشره دايمه يارب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> مرحبا..
> اهلين
> 
> ألف مبرووووك غاليتي عفاف
> الله يبارك فيش سموره حبيبتي
> خبرية كتير حلوه
> تسلمي
> وأن شاء الله أيامش كلها سعادة وفرح 
> يا رب
> ...



 مشكوره عالتهنئة 

وعقبال العزابية يا رب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 
> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
> 
> ألف ألف مبروك غناتي 
> الله يبارك فيش 
> الله يتمم على خير 
> وعقبال الفرحه الكبرى يا كريم 
> 
> وعساها عشره دايمه يارب 
> يا رب



 مشكورة عالتهنئة غناتي
وعقبال العزابية يا رب

----------


## علي pt

*وانا آخر من يعلم ..*

*انا شميت ريحة خطوبة بالمنتدى لكن مادريت وين ،،*

*ألف ألف ألف مبرووووووووك*
*والله يتمم لكم على خير*

*وعقبال باقي بنات المنتدى* 
*والشباب بعد ،،،*

*وان شاء عن قريب نسمع عن البقية*
*ونبلغ في الفراش الفاطمي ان شاء الله*

----------


## نبراس،،،

الف الف الف مبرووك 
الله يسعدكم في الدنيا والاخيره يارب
 والله يرزقكم الذريه الصالحه بحق محمد وال محمد 
والله توني شفت الموضووع وشعرت بسعاده وكأن احدى اخوااتي قد خطبة
اتمنى لك التوفيييق الداائم وان يسعدك ويحرسك الله بعينه التي لا تناام 
وعقباال كل العزااب يااارب

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يسلم لي كل الي مر وهنئ عمتي
وعقبال الكل 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*وعليكمـ السلـآمـ وً الرحمـة ,,*

*ألف مبروكـ يآلغلـآ*

*وربي يتممـ لكـ ع خير*

*وعقبآل كل عآزب وً عآزبة*

*دمتمـ ~ بـِ فرح ,,*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *وانا آخر من يعلم ..*
> *للأسف اي * 
> 
> 
> *انا شميت ريحة خطوبة بالمنتدى لكن مادريت وين ،،*
> *الحاسه السادسه عفر* 
> *ألف ألف ألف مبرووووووووك*
> *والله يتمم لكم على خير*
> *الله يبارك فيك اخووك* 
> ...



مشكور عالتهنئة اخي الكريم
وعقبالكم قريب يا رب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> الف الف الف مبرووك 
> الله يبارك فيك اخووك قمي
> الله يسعدكم في الدنيا والاخيره يارب
> يا رب
> والله يرزقكم الذريه الصالحه بحق محمد وال محمد 
> يارب يا كريم
> والله توني شفت الموضووع وشعرت بسعاده وكأن احدى اخوااتي قد خطبة
> واني كنت انتظر تهنئتكم ..مشكور على المشاعر الأخوية المتبادله
> والله يوفق اخواتك ونسمع عنكم كل خير 
> ...



مشكور عالتهنئة وعقبالكم 
وعقبال العزابية يا رب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> *وعليكمـ السلـآمـ وً الرحمـة ,,*
> 
> *ألف مبروكـ يآلغلـآ*
> *الله يبارك فيش* 
> *وربي يتممـ لكـ ع خير*
> *يا رب* 
> *وعقبآل كل عآزب وً عآزبة* 
> 
> *دمتمـ ~ بـِ فرح ,,*



تشكري عالتهنئة 
وعقبال عزابية الشبكة

----------


## طفلة تحت المطر

سلآآمـ..

 اَلْلَّهُمَّ صَلِّ وَ سَلِّمْ وَ زِدْ وَ بَآرِكْ عَلَى مُحَمَد وَ آَلِ مُحَمَدْ وَ عَجِلْ فَرَجَّهْ وَ سَهِلْ مَخْرَجَّهْ وَ هْلُكْ أَعْدَائِهْمْ أَجْمَعِيْنْـ..
.

ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف مبروووك يـ ـالغاليه
 
عقبآل مآآ نشوفش عروس بالفستان الأبيض 

عقبآآآل كل البنوتآآآت و الشبآآآب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلم لي احلى بنت اخو 
يعطيش العافية حبابه
مشكوره غناتي
وعقبال ما ازفكم في فرحكم

----------


## فرح

حبيبتي _هـــــــــــــدى ..._
بجد ومن القلب اني فرحت لك من بداااااية طرح الموضووووع ...
الف مـــــــــــبرووووك..وعقباااال الفرحه الكبيره ان شاء الله 
وحيااااه ان شاء الله مليئه بالفرح والسعاده 
وعشره طوووووويله..
دمتي يااااقلبي بالحب والمووووده

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> حبيبتي _هـــــــــــــدى ..._
> *اهلا حبيبتي فرح*
> 
> بجد ومن القلب اني فرحت لك من بداااااية طرح الموضووووع ...
> وصلتني مشاعرش يالغالية..واتمنيتش من اول المهنئين
> الف مـــــــــــبرووووك..وعقباااال الفرحه الكبيره ان شاء الله 
> الله يبارك فيش غناتي.. الفرحه الكبيرة قريبة ..اتمناش معاي
> وحيااااه ان شاء الله مليئه بالفرح والسعاده 
> وعشره طوووووويله..
> ...



مشكوره حبيبتي عالتهنئة
وعقبال كل الفتايا يا رب

----------


## حساسه بزياده

أني تو أشوف الخبر 
بس من شفت الوردات عرفت إنش إنخطبتي 
وهنيتك 

بصراحه فرحت لش  :in_love: 


الله يسعدش ويهنيش ويرزقش الذريه الصالحه
إللي أعرفه إن للعروس دعوه مستجابه ليلة الدخله 
دعواتش للبنات فيها لاتنسيهم


سمعت إن الزواج قريب متى  :smile1:  :wink:

----------


## كبرياء

ألف مبرووك عفآف ...}
وعقبـآل مآ تجيبي البنوتآت والأولاد <~ كل مستعجله ذي ههه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خواتي 
مشكورات عالمرور الحلو 
والله يبارك فيكن
وعقبال كل الفتايا والشباب يا رب

----------


## looovely

* ســــــــلاااااامووو..* 
*الف الف مبرررووووك..تستاهلي كل خير خيتيييي* 
*عفر توني أدري هههههه..تو بس شفت الموضوع هع* 
*بس أهم شي اني باركت:)* 
*الله يوفكم يارب..وعساها عشره طويلة يارب* 
*وعسى الأفراح عامره بدياركم*  
*وعقبال كل شباب وبنات المنتدى * 
*في آمان الله وحفظه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلمي خيو

وعقبال العزابية يا رب
وصلت تهنأتش
ما اتقصري

----------


## حلاالكون

مبرووووووك عفاف الهدى 
الله يتمم عل خييررررر
وعقبال الصبااااايااا يارب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلمي حبيبتي 
والله يبارك فيش والش
وعقبال العزابية يا رب

----------

